# Why Windows 10



## donsor (Jul 12, 2008)

When I had XP I was happy with it, got to know it well and then MS decides to replace it with Win8 and Win 7. If not only of the discontinued support, I would've stayed with XP. Nevertheless, I decided to replace XP with Win7 since I was hearing some bad things about 8. So now I've been with Win7 and am just getting the hang of it but lo and behold, MS comes up with Win10 claiming that Win10 can brush your teeth, vacuum your floor and flush the toilet among other goodies. So I thought it prudent to reserve Win10. Can anyone tell me, other than it will make humungous bucks to MS, why they come up with the "upgrade"? Will I be able to continue using my Win7 (unless MS discontinue support). Will it be a complex operation for us amateurs to shift from Win7 to Win10? Do you think it will have provision for dual OS?


----------



## renegade600 (Jun 22, 2006)

stick with what you have if you are happy. support for win7 will not drop anytime soon and by the time it does, you should have a new computer  if you plan to get one before january 14, 2020

as far as upgrading complexity, no more than upgrading from xp to win7. just going to have a lot of new features. 

As far as dual booting, you can at first while you are trying win10 but the free version is an upgrade so eventually you will have to remove the old per microsofts licensing or get declared non genuine. 

finally, before upgrading to win10, you better make sure there are win10 drivers available for your specific computer model from the computer manufacturer. If no, then IMO, do not upgrade. there could be major issues.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I agree with Dan. Stick with Windows 7. It's supported for another 4-1/2 years, so there's no hurry to switch to Windows 10. 

-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Just for you to know you can download Windows 10 and keep it saved somewhere in your computer or USB drive and install it whenever you want to. The download will be free for one year after release and then they will be charging you a fee for the program.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

texasbullet said:


> Just for you to know you can download Windows 10 and keep it saved somewhere in your computer or USB drive and install it whenever you want to. The download will be free for one year after release and then they will be charging you a fee for the program.


Unfortunately that is slightly incorrect 
you can download & install within 1 year to get it free
You cannot download & save it on your computer for later install


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

. If you click on the Windows 10 Notification one the first page second column it tells you you can install immediately or at a time that you decide. It will also let you make an installation disc if you want to do a clean install or a reinstall.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

dustyjay said:


> . If you click on the Windows 10 Notification one the first page second column it tells you you can install immediately or at a time that you decide. It will also let you make an installation disc if you want to do a clean install or a reinstall.


Yes, but you have to do the origin al install within the 1 year
you cannot save the files to make an iso & then use that iso to do a first install on for example 31 December 2016. You must do the first install of W10 by 29 July 2016

There is no point in anybody making an ISO of W10 in July/August 2015 because the way W10 updates with new features automatically will result in that iso soon being out of date within a few months and useless to reinstall

Feedback we have been receiving suggests that the ISO or an ability to make an ISO is only available in preview version and when the full version gets released 29 July 2015, the ISO ability will be removed


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

I will admit that I only went by the information given when clicking on the Win 10 symbol. the only reason I would make the Installation disc is if I did not have a viable image to restore my hard drive in case of a hard drive failure. But then I make weekly images of all my computers. Though I am going to have to check to see if Acronis Tru Image is compatible with Windows 10. I have Tru Image 2010.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

As far as I can understand from information given to us by Microsoft. To upgrade W7 or W8 initially, you do it via "windows store/Windows Update " sites and Windows store issues a new licence key or links your existing licence key which is now updated to the hardware. That key is remembered by Microsoft even if you later format or crash the computer and need to reinstall and it should automatically validate when you do a reinstall.


----------



## donsor (Jul 12, 2008)

dvk01: I've got Win7 Home, Win7 Pro and Win7 Ultimate respectively in each of my three PCs. Will there be a single Win10 download or will there be versions for each type Win7 OS? Also will there be Win10 compatibility software available to make sure that Win10 is compatible with my existing hardware and programs? MS had one associated with upgrade from XP to Win 7. Also per suggestion, I will hang on with my Win7 until I absolutely have to go with Win10.


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Windows update will check before hand if the system is compatible with Win 10. 
The link below has more details about system requirements and upgrade editions.
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/windows-10-specifications


----------

